# Will laminate wood flooring stop my Bengal from peeing ?



## brewst10 (Oct 15, 2008)

I have two Bengels, Both have been done, 
The boy who is three and a half years old, used to pee on the carpet in certain corners of my living room. I have removed these parts of the carpet and underlay to try and stop him from going there, You can imagine my place looks a bit of a mess at the moment with patches of carpet missing. 

I am thinking about putting Laminate / Wooden flooring down in place of the Carpet ??

Anyone think this will help or make my cat worse??


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

i have a phantom pee'er at the moment and it's predominantly carpet they're doing it on but laminate can be targeted too x

the one good thing about laminate compared to carpet is how much easier it is to disinfect and remove smell so i'm about to have the rest of the house done x

i'm having a type of laminate that stops odours (is coated with an enzyme that breaks the smell down) so we'll see just how good it is i suppose xx

frustrating when you have a pee'er i know, i feel for ya hun xx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I have laminate and its fab to keep clean . i would imagine that smell stay in the carpets and even though we may not smell it they might and dogs and cats have a tendency to go over where they have been before


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

Have you tried Urine Off spray?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

I do find that if any of mine are going to have an accident, it will always be on the softest surface they can find!!!

Perhaps they don't like the feel of the laminate because it is harder and smoother? If it's scent marking, I don't know if it would make a difference. I had one calling girl who would spray up every surface possible....even us!!!

Lou


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

If you have a extra peice you could smack him with, it may help! Just kidding again! All jokes aside. Why would that keep your cat from peeing?

Vinny


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

vinny said:


> Why would that keep your cat from peeing?


I doubt anyone wants to keep their cat from peeing altogether; just to keep them from doing it in undesirable places.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm defo a laminate floor fan! Soooo much easier to clean and get rid of smells.


----------



## Blammo (Jan 14, 2009)

Way late in posting, but just seen this.

I adopted a male 1 year old pure blooded Bengal about 6 months ago, this lil bastard would pee anytime he could find a patch of a particular brown rug we had. or he would hit a black futon, so it went unnoticed for awhile, we have 2 other cats, both of which never use the litterbox, its all outside, thanks to a territorial 18 year old tortie who has since passed, being able to isolate the toilet habits of 1 cat, the piss happy Bengal, let us find out a few things and how to correct the current problems, the good news is he doesn't pee on hardwood flooring or anything unable to hide his piss.


2 things have been able to stop this behavior, 1 Moving the carpet to a different area, he seemed to like a corner. 2 putting a dish of food in the area, (this one is surefire) just with 3 cats its messy.

Moving his litterbox to odd areas, if hes not peeing in it at all, might make em change his mind, ours settled down and uses his strictly to pee next to the toilet, poop in a different litterbox 5 rooms away, weird but true.

anyways hoped this helped, the food is a surefire trick to stop this crap though.


----------



## draculita (Jun 15, 2008)

I changed to laminate flooring because of 7 year old Oriental peeing. He still pees, just easier to clear it up. I agree with earlier post that food bowls help and I also use metal cake racks, they act like mini cattle grids.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate to rain on your parade re- food being a sure fire thing but some of mine have no manners at all. You would actually find poop in the food bowl!!!
I got rid of carpets and went laminate, easier to clean. However if they find an area to pee that you dont find straight away it will warp your laminate and retain wee wee smells Am now saving for lino flooring for all the downstairs!!


----------



## Blammo (Jan 14, 2009)

if you got cats brain dead enough to **** in their own foodbowls, id just put em down lol.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Ouch, so cruel!! To be fair to them 4 cats came from a 'breeders house' who had over 50 cats!! The whole place was like one giant litter tray. She eventually had an outbreak of a respiratory disease and had to get rid of them. So they arent very good at being clean. If I get thro a day without finding poop on the cooker, or bookcase I count myself lucky.
I doubt any of them will make old bones tho...


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

I would say that unless you use a specialist spray on your floor (even laminate, wood absorbs as well as carpet and has joins for the wee to get down) your cat will continue peeing in those places.

You need to retrain him (them), rather than change flooring, though professionally having the carpet cleaned might help him and moving the litter tray to where he actually pees on the floor might help, he may not feel comfy peeing in the litter tray where it is. 

Apart from anything else it's a health issue if they're peeing and whatever all over the shop, apart from anything else the cats will be happier if your not shouting at them for going in the wrong place and you'll not have to clean up after them and have your house ruined.

Cruel to be kind, if you can't trust them when your not there lock them in a room that is easy to clean and has no carpet, or lock them out during the day with a cosy cat hut for them to hid in if its raining.


----------

